# Is it too early to buy my second man cannon only after a little over a month?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I purchased my 9mm Beretta Px4 storm full size and I'm really enjoying taking it to the range. I basically practice and handle it daily when I'm not travelling. I'm deeply considering buying a second one, possibly a .40 caliber, either a S&W MP40, Glock .40 (probably full size as I have a big hand and live in CA, CCW isnt an option), or possibly a Sig .40. Is it too early for me to get another one?

What would you get if you were in my shoes? I think sigs are a little more than I wanna spend. I'm looking to spend around $500 which I'm pretty sure I can get the S&W or Glock.

Also, I do like the extra safety on my beretta, which I know the Glock doesnt have.

What do you guys think, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Check out an SR40.....manual safety, mag safety, trigger safety. Under your budget...17 rds.....or get a used Beretta 96.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sorry! It's too early to buy another one. Check back with the forum in a couple months.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I say it is never too early to fall in love again.

I am of the mind set that there is no such thing as too much ammo, too many guns, or too much food. Considering that you are looking into a different caliber, it makes it all the more reasonable to not wait. It isn't like you are wanting another 9. You are wanting a .40. It is apples and oranges. 

I say if you have the money go for it.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Get the Ruger


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Look at a Sig P250C in .40 cal. :smt002

BTW.....you should never ask yourself particular questions. Especially one like, Is it too soon to buy another gun? 

It's a no-brainer. :smt083


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Never too early. Never enough guns lol. And they're better than women because one doesn't complain when you get your hands all over another one.

Cannon


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Heck, get another PX4 in .40 if the 9mm is treating you good. I have a full size .40 and love it. For me it would be a no brainer since the operation is the same, muscle memory would be identical. I am in the same camp however my 9mm is a SC model PX4. As for being too early, it is never too early. I bought 5 handguns in 5 months...


----------



## MikeT57 (Dec 31, 2012)

I say buy that .40. I have a glock 23 and love it, but those Berettas are really sweet. If you want variety get another manufacturer but if you dig the PX4 style, stick with it. You can never have too many guns. Oh and don't concern yourself with the safety on a Glock if you go that route. That trigger safety is extremely reliable.


----------



## ssureshot (Jan 7, 2013)

As long as you've had the proper training go for it..


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

OP, I would look into the M&P line. Great pistols and the price is not to bad.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Look at a Sig P250C in .40 cal. :smt002
> 
> BTW.....you should never ask yourself particular questions. Especially one like, Is it too soon to buy another gun?
> 
> It's a no-brainer. :smt083


Thanks for all the responses guys!

How much will that Sig run me?

I love my Beretta but want some variety as some of you guys stated. I think it almost be a waste of money to get the Px4 in .40. The S&W looks pretty sweet.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys!
> 
> How much will that Sig run me?
> 
> I love my Beretta but want some variety as some of you guys stated. I think it almost be a waste of money to get the Px4 in .40. The S&W looks pretty sweet.


Go to: Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com

Do a search for *Sig P250C*

Lots to choose from.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation.

Also, considering I have a semi-auto (9mm beretta px4 storm), would you consider switching it up and getting a revolver instead of another semi-auto? .357 magnum or something of the like? I just really like my semi-auto and they are popular for a reason, right?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you think that I should pay my electric bill today, or wait till next week, and what about the cable bill? I could pay it today, but they really tick me off, so maybe i'll pay it late, and I think it might snow by me....do you think I should buy a new shovel, or just use the one I have? My car was running funny the other day, do you think it's the gas, or maybe the fuel filter, or maybe I just don't drive it enough...what do you think?UOTE=TheLAGuy;281792]Thanks for the recommendation.

Also, considering I have a semi-auto (9mm beretta px4 storm), would you consider switching it up and getting a revolver instead of another semi-auto? .357 magnum or something of the like? I just really like my semi-auto and they are popular for a reason, right?[/QUOTE]


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Also, considering I have a semi-auto (9mm beretta px4 storm), would you consider switching it up and getting a revolver instead of another semi-auto? .357 magnum or something of the like? I just really like my semi-auto and they are popular for a reason, right?


Everybody should have at least one revolver or 12.

Me....I prefer S&W. I have calibers from .22LR to .44 Mag. I do prefer the SS ones over the blue ones. But that's just me.

I've heard that there are mentally disturbed individuals out there that prefer the blue over the SS. Go figure!

Anyways, try to take it one step at a time and not take on too much all at once. Educate yourself as much as you can on firearms. If you do, you will find it most rewarding.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Do you think that I should pay my electric bill today, or wait till next week, and what about the cable bill? I could pay it today, but they really tick me off, so maybe i'll pay it late, and I think it might snow by me....do you think I should buy a new shovel, or just use the one I have? My car was running funny the other day, do you think it's the gas, or maybe the fuel filter, or maybe I just don't drive it enough...what do you think?UOTE=TheLAGuy;281792]Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Also, considering I have a semi-auto (9mm beretta px4 storm), would you consider switching it up and getting a revolver instead of another semi-auto? .357 magnum or something of the like? I just really like my semi-auto and they are popular for a reason, right?


[/QUOTE]
Jeez man, I'm just asking for some advice. NO reason to be a jerk about it! Tough crowd!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

No, we've just gotten to know your patterns.....Jeez man, I'm just asking for some advice. NO reason to be a jerk about it! Tough crowd![/QUOTE]


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What are my patterns exactly? Trying to spur conversation? I don't get it.. but thats alright.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Some understand it...that's why a post of yours was closed.


TheLAGuy said:


> What are my patterns exactly? Trying to spur conversation? I don't get it.. but thats alright.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

^^^^^^^ I'm with him. ^^^^^^^

WTH is a man cannon... oh wait, never mind... it's a California thing, isn't it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

guardrail said:


> ^^^^^^^ I'm with him. ^^^^^^^
> 
> WTH is a man cannon... oh wait, never mind... it's a California thing, isn't it?


Just so long as he doesn't start talking about kiestering a man cannon...

But seriously, LAGuy, your threads kind of read like Green Eggs and Ham...

Could you would you keep it chambered in a box?
Could you would you keep it chambered on a train?
Could you would you keep it chambered in the rain?
In the dark? Could you would you keep it chambered in the dark???


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, I should add that I appreciate your enthusiasm etc, you just come off kind of....off is all.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Also, I should add that I appreciate your enthusiasm etc, you just come off kind of....off is all.


Well thanks for the support, I just feel this is a "go-to" place for all my questions that I have. I'm not going to lie, I've recently got into the whole hand gun biz. And this came at the 31, thanks again.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You're welcome, to be honest I would not have placed you @ 31. Some of your word usage comes across as juvenile and not very serious...like "man cannon" etc. That's why you're getting a little grief. Once you start getting a little more knowlege under your belt and get used to how to better communicate via the forum media you'll be taken a little more seriously.

Regarding gun purchases, this is a weird time. You might end up spending more, or it might be a good time to buy something else before you can't.... At this time I would probably advise you to keep getting better acquainted with your gun and think about what you like and don't like about it and go from there.

Spend the gun money on ammo and some professional training.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> You're welcome, to be honest I would not have placed you @ 31. Some of your word usage comes across as juvenile and not very serious...like "man cannon" etc. That's why you're getting a little grief. Once you start getting a little more knowlege under your belt and get used to how to better communicate via the forum media you'll be taken a little more seriously.
> 
> Regarding gun purchases, this is a weird time. You might end up spending more, or it might be a good time to buy something else before you can't.... At this time I would probably advise you to keep getting better acquainted with your gun and think about what you like and don't like about it and go from there.
> 
> Spend the gun money on ammo and some professional training.


Thanks, I've already taken Basic GUn Safety, whats another class that you'd recommend?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Thanks, I've already taken Basic GUn Safety, whats another class that you'd recommend?


Perhaps something like this:

*Gray Ops Fundamental/Intermediate Handgun Courses - July 6-7, 2013 Sac Valley*


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

That would make way too much sense.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> I purchased my 9mm Beretta Px4 storm full size and I'm really enjoying taking it to the range. I basically practice and handle it daily when I'm not travelling. I'm deeply considering buying a second one, possibly a .40 caliber, either a S&W MP40, Glock .40 (probably full size as I have a big hand and live in CA, CCW isnt an option), or possibly a Sig .40. Is it too early for me to get another one?
> 
> What would you get if you were in my shoes? I think sigs are a little more than I wanna spend. I'm looking to spend around $500 which I'm pretty sure I can get the S&W or Glock.
> 
> ...


As someone else suggested, check out the Ruger SR40 or SR40c (compact). Current prices around me (WI) are about $409-$429. Ruger has come out with the new SR45 (.45 cal) and as soon as one shows up locally, it'll be in my stable.

artyman:

Ace


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

They look pretty awesome,

Ruger® SR40® Centerfire Pistol Models

Whats the difference between the allow steel and the stainless? they're the same price. Does this one have a safety? Looks pretty nice!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Check out the Ruger website and review the specs for each pistol in which you have an interest. Then, go online to Youtube where you'll find ample information on just about any commercially available firearm. Follow that up with a visit to your LGS to check out the weapons you're most interested in. Good luck - and take the advice previously given regarding firearms training and safety courses,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

would the training classes be better in the morning, or in the evening?.. should i eat before the classes? should i avoid eating turkey ? i have heard turkey might make you tired. wouldn't want to fall asleep , maybe i should take the morning classes, shouldn't be a problem having eggs for breakfast. wonder if they should be scrambled eggs or over easy?
Just teasing you mr LaGuy,, buy your guns and enjoy,, be safe, always double check the chamber many times.. buy the guns now before you get married,lol.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

pic said:


> would the training classes be better in the morning, or in the evening?.. should i eat before the classes? should i avoid eating turkey ? i have heard turkey might make you tired. wouldn't want to fall asleep , maybe i should take the morning classes, shouldn't be a problem having eggs for breakfast. wonder if they should be scrambled eggs or over easy?
> Just teasing you mr LaGuy,, buy your guns and enjoy,, be safe, always double check the chamber many times.. buy the guns now before you get married,lol.


I actually bought my first man cannon while I was married for 3 years. SHe's not the biggest fan, but I just keep all that kinda stuff in our guest room, aka "the boys room".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> I actually bought my first man cannon while I was married for 3 years. SHe's not the biggest fan, but I just keep all that kinda stuff in our guest room, aka "the boys room".


Buy and enjoy my friend.. guns are great to collect. you could be wasting your money on gambling, drinking , drug abuse.. With guns they will always have a good resale value. Sometimes the right gun may bring a profit in the future.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

pic said:


> Buy and enjoy my friend.. guns are great to collect. you could be wasting your money on gambling, drinking , drug abuse.. With guns they will always have a good resale value. Sometimes the right gun may bring a profit in the future.


Very true, but I think a good mix off all four is also a good thing to consider, right?

I'm thinking a .40 next.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> Very true, but I think a good mix off all four is also a good thing to consider, right?
> 
> I'm thinking a .40 next.


MODERATION is the key word, Use moderation in all things good. They do not become bad until.

40 is a nice caliber, I like em all.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

pic said:


> MODERATION is the key word, Use moderation in all things good. They do not become bad until.
> 
> 40 is a nice caliber, I like em all.


Do you like the 40 more than the 9mm or 45? P


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> Do you like the 40 more than the 9mm or 45? P


Here in ny we are restricted with only a ten round magazine. They are all good rounds. If I could carry a high capacity magazine I might go for a 9mm. I stay with 40 ten round pocket. And a 1911 45 when concealment is convienant

Go buy a 45 1911 style and enjoy. You already have a 9mm. Stay away from the glocks


----------

